# Union Spokeshave



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

EBay got the better of me today and I continue down the slippery slope. As opposed to some of the crazy prices lately I got what I think was a decent deal on my first spokeshave.

Any info out there on union tools?


----------



## flip18436572 (Oct 23, 2012)

The way this group is purchasing off of EBAY, I should list all of my hand tools on EBAY for sale and let you guys bid yourselves to the fair price and I would get rid of the unused tools at the same time.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Union was a pretty well known tool manufacturer in the 1800 and early 1900's. In 1957 they were bought out by Millers falls. Some links on my info page if your interested in more.


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a few union pla Ed and prefer them to my comparable vintage Stanley's. a no 5 a, no 5. There heavier then the Stanley's for sure


----------

